

Ask HN: Crossplatform Editor/IDE - anonyfox

Does anyone know a cloud-based or crossplatform code editor&#x2F;IDE that works on OSX, iOS (iPad and for emergencies iPhone) and Windows? An in-browser app is acceptable and I&#x27;d pay for it, but the following features must be included:<p>- talk to github: clone something, modify, commit &amp;&amp; push
- run node.js and meteor.js
- browser preview and shell (bash) access<p>Currently I&#x27;m constantly switching between computers at work &#x2F; sparetime, and often an iPad is the only device I have with me.<p>Any experiences?
======
dgoujard
I not tested on iOs devices but
[https://www.codebox.io/](https://www.codebox.io/) is interesting IDE and it's
open source if you want install it on your server.

------
mc_hammer
cloud9 and nitrous.io meet the in browser ide requirement, but im not sure
about the github and meteor integration. nitrous works with node tho.

~~~
anonyfox
Nirous.io seems promising, meteor (since it's based on node.js) may run on
their boxes ([http://mark.shropshires.net/blog/developing-meteorjs-apps-
ip...](http://mark.shropshires.net/blog/developing-meteorjs-apps-ipad)), git
is integrated, and their devblog states that they improved the experience on
iPads recently.

I'll definitly try it out, thanks!

Cloud9 seems to be unsopported on iOS devices... very disappointing since on
desktop systems I already have (insert your dev stack) available.

